# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  أول اصدار أفراح للرادود جعفر الدرازي (( بشاير )) صور + كلمات

## دمعه حزن

[glow=660066][img]http://kadom01.***********/s14h.jpg[/img]

أول اصدار أفراح للرادود جعفر الدرازي (( بشاير )) صور + كلمات

يستعد الرادود الحسيني الحاج جعفر الدرازي 


لإصدار أول كاسيت مواليد له 
ضمن جهود جبارة تبذل من قِبل الكثير من الرواديد والمنشدين 
لإعطاء هذا الموسم _ موسم الأفراح _حقه من الإهتمام 
وفق الله رواديدنا ومنشدينا الكرام 
لإصال صوت الحق إلى أقطار الأرض كل الأرض 



وهنا تغطيه للإعداد والعمل الدؤوب 
الذي لا زال مستمر لإصدار عمل مميز وناجح إن شاء الله 


الكاسيت يحتوي على ما يقارب الأربعة عشر قصيدة 
بين التراثي وبين الجديد وبين الممزوج بين التراث والجديد 

يحتوي على أفكارمتنوعة كانت خلاصة أيام وأسابيع من الجهد والإجتهاد 
ومما يميز هذا الإصدار مشاركة صوت الأطفال فيه 
حيث يشارك الناشيء صادق جعفر الدرازي بصوته في هذا العمل 


والطفلة سكينة جعفر الدرازي 
التي تضفي بصوتها المزيد من البراءة والصفاء على العمل 


القصائد من تأليف الشاعر عبدالله القرمزي والشاعر نادر التتان 
ومما يتميز به التأليف أن هناك قصائد مشتركة يكتبها كلا الشاعران 

التتان والقرمزي

التتان نادر والردازي جعفر ويبدو في الخلف أحمد الزاير القطيف السعودية 
الذي يتابع الهندسه مع سيد ناصر 

القرمزي والدرازي 

الرادود والشاعران

القرمزي والدرازي

شريط بشاير مليء بأفكار هندسية وأفكار فنية 
وألحان متعددة وخفيفة 
يرجع ذلك لخبرة الرادود جعفر الدرازي ومراسه في التلحين 
واستعداده للإصدار وجهده المتوالي 


ولإستشارته واستئناسه بآراء أخوته الرواديد الكرام 
والمتذوقين من أصحابه 
أمثال صالح الدرازي وفوزي وشيخ حسين 
الذين كان لهم حضور في الاستوديو 

شيح حسين الأكرف 


سيد ناصر الهندسة صالح وفوزي والدرازي جعفر والقرمزي


فوزي الدرازي كان له متابعة الذي يستعد هو الآخر لإصدار كاسيت أفراح جديد في هذا الموسم 
مع السيد ناصر السيد شريف الذي تكون الهندسه في استديوهاته 


وكان الكورال من عدة خامات تتناوب من قصيدة لأخرى لتعطي تنوع وقوة 
من بينها صالح الدرازي الذي برع في أداء دور القرار 
وجعفر الدرازي وأحمد الزاير ( مساعد مهندس ) وعبدالله القرمزي ونادر التتان 
ومحمد جابر ونجيب كروف وجاسم أحمد عبدالله وصادق ابن الرادود جعفر الدرازي 


الهندسة والتسجيل والمكساج في استيديو الغريب لصاحبه السيد ناصر السيد شرف 
السنابس
الذي بدأ يلمع نجمه في عالم التسجيلات وكانت له عدة أعمال كان من أبرزها طفلة الحسين 
لعبد الأمير البلادي والظامؤون لفوزي الدرازي في الموسم العاشورائي الفائت

السيد ناصر السيد شرف 


أحمد الزاير العازف القطيفي والمنشد والرادود 
مع السيد ناصر السيد شرف 


الكاسيت يصدر قريبا بإذن الله 
الدرازي يبذل ما بوسعه والباقي والبقية على الله سبحانه وتعالى


منقووووول من براحة البحرين

[/glow]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الحلو وعساكي على القوة دوم

----------


## دمعه حزن

الشكر لك اخوي على المرور الكريم

وتسلم على التعليق الطيب

الله يعطيك العافيه

دمتم لنا بخير

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]كلمات شريط بشاير للمداح أهل البيت 
جعفر الدرازي 
للشاعر الفذ عبدالله القرمزي


أرباطعش نجـــمة وسط القلب يضوون
قفّل عليهم قلبي و غمّضت لعيــــــون
×××××××××××××
طه نظر عيـــني وحيدر شراييني
والزهـــــــرا في قلبي تفــــوح
والحسن جفيني عالجود يربيـني
واحسين اوحبّه ابجسمي روح
شلون أنسى ما أنسى واقلوب إلي خمـســه
عدد أهل الكسا ينبضون
وبين الصدر تسعــــــــى الأنهر التـســـــــــعـه
من احسين النبع يجرون
×××××××××××××
وريدي الســــجّاد ولــيّـــه البــاقـر زاد
والصادق اعروقي ودمــــــاي
والكاظم اهروشي وأما الرضا ارموشي
والهادي احساسي اوهـواي

والعـــســـكري هامي والمهدي أحلامـــي
وامرهم چنّه كـــاف اونون
بقلبي مـــجـــــرتهم وصـــافي محبــتهم
سرت في كل زوايا الكون
×××××××××××××
آدم لجى بيـهــــــم وقدّم أساميــــهــم 
ولولاهم انچــــانه أديـــــم 
ونوح اقرى لِيحـانـــه ماهزها طــــوفانـــه 
واتأمل السر العــــظيـــــم
ويونس بلاهم چـان في خبر كان َ كـــــان
وضل منصعق لَسّه الكليم
ونفذ صبر أيــــــوب وضل للحشر يعقوب
مبيَضّه اعيــــــــونه وكظيم 
واسأل عصى موسى واسأل دوا عيسى
اوســـــــايل نار هالنمرود
كل شي يشير الهُـم لان الحديد ابهــــم
اوربـــــــــك ليّنــــه الداود
×××××××××××××



الله يا أهل البـيت فيكم أنا اتربيـــت
وحبكم دِرِع الله الـحصين
حب بيه أنا جنّيت ومثلاته ما حبــيت
وشفته إلي الكنز الثمين 
بيكم أحد ماارتاب انتم فصَل لخطاب 
وباب الله اوحبله المتــين 
لا سيّما الهــادي وسبطينه والزهرا
وحيدر أمـــــيـر المؤمنين 

فاز الـــــيواليكم وخاب الــــيعاديكم 
يا أهل العصمة والتنزيل
بحر ابأياديـــكم وشمس ابمعاليكم
ولااتريد الشمس تأويـل
××××××××××××× 


منقوووول من براحة البحرين


تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكورة اختي على جهودك الجبارة وعساكي على القوة دوم

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=990066]الشكر لك اخوي على المرور الكريم

وتسلم على المتابعة والتعليق الطيب

الله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه

لا تحرمنا هالطلة البهية

دمتم لنا بخير

تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## شجن

مشكوره دمعة حزن

بارك الله فيش

وان شاء الله اذا نزل الشريط نشتريه ونستمتع بما فيه من حب لاهل البيت صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهلاً شجونه

تشكري على المرور الكريم

وتسلمي على التعليق الرائع

وبالنسبه للشريط لقد تم انزاله بالاسواق

والله يجعلنا وإياكم من المتمسكين بأهل بيت الرساله

دمتم بحفظ الباري ودامت ردودكم الطيبة

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
اخجلتني جعفر الدرازي
خخخخخخخخخخخخ
والله يهبل بجد هالشريط كفااية فيه اسمي 
خخخخ
وبعد عن مواليد شعبان
على العموووم يسلمووو وعندي هالشريط من زماااااااااااااان
لاني اول ماسمعت به حملته

----------


## همسات وله

الله يعطيك العافيه بشوره 
وعساك عالقوة دوم 
تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## دمعه حزن

*روح وريحان*
*وهمسااااااااااات وله*
*الف شكر لك ع المرور الكريم*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*دمتم بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## احاسيس الحنان

روعة جدا 
                        مع الشكر الجزيل
                 من: احاسيس الحنان

----------

